# C. Griffithiii



## doug737 (Jun 1, 2004)

okay im new to this great forum.
i bagged 10 griffithii from my lfs the other day. this is the first i have seen this plant anywhere. they were only 2 for a dollar also.
they are smallish but beautifully spotted leaves and such.

i have read they are supposed to grow 10 inches or more. is this true? how large are they really? i couldnt pass them up at the price. they are planted in my 15 and are doing okay but i cant find alot of info on this plant. [email protected]! thanks


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

Welcome to APC!

True C. griffithii is a beautiful plant. Please read more about it here: http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/gri/gri.html.

If they are small, you need to grow them out to get a better feel for whether they are truly griffithii. If so, the leaves will get to be 5-7 inches long after a while. The leaves have a tendency to fall horizontally so you need to give it room. Plants around it would be shaded. It is a relatively slow grower however.

In my experience, the leaves are dull to bright green on top and pink to red underneath. It is a nice plant.


----------

